# As a christian, Should I stop drawing a porn?



## Sorang (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi!
I'm a furry artist from South korea.
I've drawn a lot of porns, and I've watched a TONS of furry porns.
But a few months ago, I realized that drawing a porn is a obvious sin.
Bible says that we need to resist against a temptation.
So many quotes are saying that we should stop watching / making a porn.
and,
“Anyone who has sexual relations with an animal must be put to death.” Exodus22:19 “Do not have sexual relations with an animal and defile yourself with it. A woman must not present herself to an animal to have sexual relations with it; that is a perversion.” Leviticus18:23
These quotes show us that we shouldn't, umm, do stuff with an animal...
I've never had a sexual relationship with an animal!!! However, Jesus often says that breaking the law with a mind is as bad as breaking the law with an action.
I need a opinion. (because I'm pretty sure some of christian furries still draw a porn)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

Well if you respect your religion and youre not bothered by not drawing porn then sure


----------



## Sealab (Apr 11, 2018)

So, I was raised Catholic but I'm not religious anymore, but I enjoy talking about religion. Cause, ya know, it's still a pretty big deal for some folks. You don't have to take a single word I type to heart, but I thought I'd help anyway.

In matthew 27 it's stated that having sexual fantasies about a woman is pretty much adultry, so you'd need to stop fantasizing too. It really depends on where you stand on the interpretation of the bible. Some Christian scholars believe it was a literal 1:1 translation that you can put to anything. Any sort of sexual desire (in this case drawing something that leads to desire) was a form of lust and therefore, sin.

Other scholars think the author of the book of Mathew was too inspired by the old testament and that Jesus never really said anything of the sort. They claim that lust is really only a sin when it hurts another individual. A good argument for them is that there are passages about chrisitans not bring able to eat shellfish or wear clothing that contain two types of fabric, which is silly.

It really depends on where you stand on bible translation. Is it a exact 1:1 translation of the word of God, _or _is it collection of thoughts from the men that followed God. That's up for you to decide, ya know, with your personal thoughts about Jesus. 

As for Leviticus, well, I guess it depends on whether you see furry shit as beastiality. I mean, actual animal sex is a turn off for me, but that's just me.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't feel that this is a question that anyone other than yourself can answer. It is Just a matter of how much importance you put on your religions doctrine


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 11, 2018)

Sealab said:


> It really depends on where you stand on bible translation. Is it a exact 1:1 translation of the word of God, _or _is it collection of thoughts from the men that followed God.



Is it just me, or does that comment make it sound like the bible is nothing more than fanfiction written by angsty men...


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 11, 2018)

Look, Iam probably not helping you with this comment, maybe you even feel offended by what I have to say (which I really dont want to) but just in case you are curious: 

I grew up in a somewhat religious household, so I got used to all those "rules" that you have to follow or else you will *Burn in hell for all eternity.* And I never questioned it. 
But after a while I started to realize that all those laws and regulation of religion only exist to keep people under control by the church. So at one point I lost interest in religion and moved on.
If you ask me, you should do, and are allowed to do whatever you desire, as long as its doesnt hurt other people. You are a free human individual that can decide for himself.

So if you want do draw porn... go for it. If you dont want to draw porn because an ancient book told you so... well, I cant help you with that. But whatever you choose, make sure that YOU are happy.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm an atheist, but I was raised Catholic. 
I can't decide your beliefs for you, obviously, but let me put it this way.
Even if such things are sinful, take a look at the world around you.
Who _isn't_ sinning these days?

I say if it's something you enjoy, and it's not causing anyone else harm, go for it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello, there. 

I think you've answered your own question. Since you've come to the conclusion that porn is sinful, you should do whatever you can to run from it. And that is good for you.

Since you mentioned it, there are a few Christians that I know that draw porn, some just privately. I know there are a lot of others, too. What other people do, however, isn't really relevant, because they can't justify you. 

And since some other people are saying you can do whatever as long as you don't hurt anyone, remember that you yourself are a person that you can hurt, and you're just as responsible for yourself as for everyone else. Every action you make and thought you think makes a mark on you, and all of these build up into who you are. That's why it's a sin to lust after people; even though you haven't touched anyone else, you've damaged yourself.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 11, 2018)

As a former JW (to atheist, maybe agnostic), I was never taught there was an middle ground in deviant behaviour and to take most things in the New Testament literally or as prophersy, and now with a different attitude I don't believe it's  beneficial to superimpose bible teachings word for word into my actions. Could depend on what your religious leaders teach or suggest (that don't interfear with public order), if it feels of great detriment to your life or morals or in the way of a person you wanna be, or what your opinion is on a god punishing their people for something they where created with that's not directly hurting anyone, or on something entirely different.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 11, 2018)

From what you wrote, it looks like you are going to hell anyway, so might as well enjoy porn while you still can. Or you can hope for less sadistic religion.


----------



## Diretooth (Apr 11, 2018)

I will state this: You are Christian, correct? Therefore, you believe that Jesus Christ died on the cross for mankind's sins, to pay the debt that mankind could not pay. Doing something because the Old Testament decrees it does not necessarily mean you are a good Christian, as Christ's acts are chronicled in the New Testament.
While drawing porn would likely be considered a sin, perhaps lust, as per Christian belief, so long as you believe in Jesus, your sins have been paid for, so you would not go to hell. Whether or not you give up drawing porn is entirely up to you, follow what you believe is better for you in the long run.

For clarification: To a Christian, the Old Testament is more of a history book, it shows the laws that were important, but are rendered moot due to the price being paid. Do not constrain yourself to defunct laws, do not pay a price that has already been paid, that is what the New Testament teaches.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 11, 2018)

It's a sin. You also shouldn't jack off to it either. There's no excuses. I'm sure God won't look the other way just because you believe in Jesus and used that as a loophole to continue sinning. If God knows all then he will know if you are just trying to pull one over him.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 11, 2018)

The US Bible Belt has the highest occurrence of Internet porn searching doesn’t it?  If they’re all at it I think you’re pretty safe to carry on as you are.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 11, 2018)

Either lose the faith or lose the porn


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 11, 2018)

Remember that Christianity, as it was intended to be practiced, is supposed to be about the forgiveness of sin, as well as the release from the Old Testament's laws. As long as what you're doing doesn't hurt others, you're fine. In fact, I'm pretty sure that most of the condemning stuff was written solely by clueless humans.

Remember that "being close to God" needs to be a personal thing. This Religion business? It gets in the way. Build your relationship on a personal level, not on a Religious level. Religion tends to push people away instead of bring them in.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

Jesus will always love you no matter what.


----------



## Filter (Apr 11, 2018)

It's debatable whether furry "porn" even counts as porn or is sinful in a religious sense. Maybe it does, but what impact does it have on your life? Are you more likely to sin sexually when adult furry art is involved, or less?

Although I occasionally look at (and sometimes draw) furry porn, it doesn't tempt me to have sex with animals, and it doesn't lead me to lust more after people in my life. It would be embarrassing/cringe if others found out, but the better adult furry art makes sex cute and personable whereas real porn has the opposite effect. At least for me. In my opinion, the furry stuff is benign. Maybe that opinion will change, but whatever you think about it is ultimately between you and your creator.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 11, 2018)

Wait a minute...isn't "spilling your seed" a sin in Christianity, I don't quite understand the point of porn in the first place if you cant "use" the porn.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 11, 2018)

I’m pretty sure from what I have come to understand is that they understand humans are falliable and these are simply things to strive towards. Chances are that you’re going to grow out of it some time. You’re young enough to repent later. 

Otherwise nobody is ever getting into heaven ever. 

Also remember a lot of these were written by some guys that just thought they knew what they were talking about. Tons of contradictions in there. I feel like as long as you’re not hurting anyone and you are willing to stand and say “yes I did do that thing. I enjoyed it, it didn’t hurt anything, and I regret nothing” with complete confidence, you’re fine. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

Geez, I need glasses or new eyes. I thought this said "As a _chicken_, should I stop drawing porn"


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

The way I understand it, Christianity (and perhaps religion in general) is focused around building healthy communities.  Things such as porn are seen as a threat to the traditional family values, and thusly a danger to the community as a whole: "Likewise, wives, be subject to your own husbands, so that even if some do not obey the word, they may be won without a word by the conduct of their wives, when they see your respectful and pure conduct." Peter 3:1-2
So long as you honor your duty to respect your family and community, assuming the porn does not make that difficult, I think you should be fine.

That said, if this is causing you moral distress, it's probably best to just stop.



Skychickens said:


> Chances are that you’re going to grow out of it some time. You’re young enough to repent later.


Also, this ^^^; without sin, what would be the point of confessionals?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm not religious but yall got the Bible backwards. Does anyone remember the verse that says faith is worthless without deeds? You're not following your holy book.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't think God was offended when Michelangelo painted penises on the roof of the Sistine Chapel. Now, I'm not a believer, but once upon a time, I was training to become a clergyman. It's not the representation of sex, or the depiction of it that would offend God (so I was told) but rather, the thoughts that it illicits, which is not upon the artist. I think you're good.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 11, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> From what you wrote, it looks like you are going to hell anyway, so might as well enjoy porn while you still can. Or you can hope for less sadistic religion.


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 11, 2018)

To be honest, none of the opinions in here matter.
Only "God" knows if you're allowed to indulge in porn or not.
Everyone else can only speculate and provide their interpretations.
Like everything else, the messages of the bible vary depending on how you look at it.
If god thinks we're all sick fucks soaked in sin for looking at porn...
Then whether it's hurting anyone or not becomes irrelevant.

The excuse "Some furry guys told me it was okay to watch porn" isn't going to cut it once you're dead if it is a sin.
So if you believe in heaven, following the bible, etc it's probably better to be safe than sorry.
Eternal suffering in hell isn't really a risk you want to take now is it? xD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm not religious but yall got the Bible backwards. Does anyone remember the verse that says faith is worthless without deeds? You're not following your holy book.


I don't know too much about religion, sadly.  My focus is in psychology and philosophy.

You make a good point though.  Volunteering to help the community, such as in a homeless shelter or something, would be a good way to support the community AND it would reduce your lust for porn.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I don't know too much about religion, sadly.  My focus is in psychology and philosophy.
> 
> You make a good point though.  Volunteering to help the community, such as in a homeless shelter or something, would be a good way to support the community AND it would reduce your lust for porn.


I see too many people trying to find loopholes in their faith to do things that are obviously sinful. I was once a devout Christian so I know it quite well. I'm not anymore though. I just find it irritating when people cherrypick from a religion to fit them instead of just living life how you want to and just being a good person. I see too many people hurting over religion so I try to get people to see the light by bringing up the hard issues. Like slavery or genocide in the Bible. I just hope this guy won't start hating himself because it's against his religion yet he wants to do something.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 12, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I see too many people trying to find loopholes in their faith to do things that are obviously sinful. I was once a devout Christian so I know it quite well. I'm not anymore though. I just find it irritating when people cherrypick from a religion to fit them instead of just living life how you want to and just being a good person. I see too many people hurting over religion so I try to get people to see the light by bringing up the hard issues. Like slavery or genocide in the Bible. I just hope this guy won't start hating himself because it's against his religion yet he wants to do something.



It was the point where I'd to find a loophole to watch "how to train your dragon 2" in good conscious that I went fuck it XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 12, 2018)

_Preeetty sure those proverbs are referring to actual animals, not fictional ones. _Doesn't matter anyway, according to some religious folk, all furries will yiff in hell eventually. So why bother trying to save your soul if it's already damned.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 12, 2018)

If you value your religion you should definitely stop.


----------



## Katook (Apr 13, 2018)

God made sex for animals and humans to enjoy consensually (and ideally within their own species, but... I mean, life is what it is and you can't really stop someone from putting a horse dick in their mouth if they want to.... I work with horses and the only concern I have for their dicks are if they are clean and healthy lol) 

I mean, I'm an agnostic pagan, with no real belief in a central deity, I just really respect the earth and the force of nature and the processes going on within Space, so it's a very grounded and science based spirituality I suppose. I'm just a giant fuckin hippie. I was raised christian by my moderate-conservative-now-central christian parents, so I scoff at a lot of the bible and find it to be archaic and invalid in this day n age, even if I can respect those who just take the good from it to improve upon themselves and others. 

I personally don't think there is a hell either. As energy can not be created nor destroyed, only changed in form, I believe that the energy that fuels us simply is recycled back into the cycle of life. Reincarnation on a less direct life-to-life sense.

I'm an erotica artist and I love depicting sexual acts in art, and I always have. Why? I have no idea, but I was a 'terrible' horny child who started masturbating at 8 and drawing rather explicit, non pornagraphic just naked people or animals w/ dicks after learning kind of what different animals' genitalia looked like from just growing up in nature and with animals and watching documentaries and reading encyclopedias. It was all very curiosity driven and not anything malicious or deviant in nature. We also had mistakenly been given two female gerbils and one male, when we wanted three males, and inevitably ended up with 14 gerbils total(we rehomed all but 2 babys and the three, then separated, adults, which we kept until they all passed away around 4-5 years old)

I grew up after that to breed geckos for a small period of time, and along with that I bred my own feeder insects for my lizards. I'm thinking now about going into school for some type of animal management and/or breeding and get involved with conservation efforts in zoos with breeding endangered animals or other exotics to help keep the species retained. Primates are some of my biggest interests, but as of this present time, my path has lead me down a journey with horses, so who knows where my road will take me with that!

Through all this, until I converted from Christianity to paganism, I experienced extreme anxiety and shame for my interests. But after turning 18, I was about two years into my new life as a pagan, and of age then, I advanced from half body/no genitalia shown soft-NSFW, to the stuff I do now(which is essentially anything, but watersports fetish and furry fetish are two of my main areas I like to draw in ;p )

I was never really into watching porn however until after I started hormone replacement therapy and my need for stimulus during masturbation shifted from reading fanfiction(Which was my prefered source of stuff to get off to), to drawing my own porn or watching it, which I do maybe once or twice a day, circumstances allowing.

My girlfriend is a christian and she also reads erotica and looks at drawn porn to get off to. In her mind, God doesn't give a crap what you jack off to as long as it's not harming anyone. And she and I are in a monogamous and equal, healthy relationship, almost for one year now!(we've known each other for 4 years this year), and she has no problem with any porn-related things really within typical moral standards(like, as long as it's not taking over your life and ruining your relationships or work or anything like that)

I understand the moral dilemna and the anxiety. It's hard to shake the fire and brimstone threats.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't think anyone here has read the Bible. I have and that's the reason I left the faith. The only acceptable form of sexual interaction is between a married man and a married woman. No masturbation. No looking at dirty things. If you look at a woman with lust then you have already commited adultery in your heart. Basically a thought crime. I can find all these verses quite easily and you can too. I would prefer that those who are giving advice here would learn about the religion first before giving advice. You can choose to be a devout Christian and give up porn, be a piss poor Christian and watch it and probably feel bad about it, or leave the faith and just live your life as a good person and do what you want.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't think anyone here has read the Bible. I have and that's the reason I left the faith. The only acceptable form of sexual interaction is between a married man and a married woman. No masturbation. No looking at dirty things. If you look at a woman with lust then you have already commited adultery in your heart. Basically a thought crime. I can find all these verses quite easily and you can too. I would prefer that those who are giving advice here would learn about the religion first before giving advice. You can choose to be a devout Christian and give up porn, be a piss poor Christian and watch it and probably feel bad about it, or leave the faith and just live your life as a good person and do what you want.


Pretty absolute statement there. I have. In fact. Read the bible cover to cover multiple times. And I’ve done extensive research on the time periods in which they should have been written. 

Not one of them are written by the people they talk about, it’s always recounting by someone else. There’s mountains of bias in them and contradictions which I’m sure you’ve noticed. Any basic researcher knows that a recounting from someone else is not always as reliable as going to the source. 

That, and memory is falliable. People can forget, or change things based on outside opinions. 

Not to mention the recent pope had been putting opinions and statements to rest since he became Pope Francis. Sometimes one book is not the only source you need to consider. 

I have nothing against the religion, and nothing against what people choose to believe. I personally think similarly to you, but for different reasons. I’ve done my research. Be careful, or we’re gonna slide off topic here and get a thread closed when someone was asking an honest question and receiving honest opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 13, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Pretty absolute statement there. I have. In fact. Read the bible cover to cover multiple times. And I’ve done extensive research on the time periods in which they should have been written.
> 
> Not one of them are written by the people they talk about, it’s always recounting by someone else. There’s mountains of bias in them and contradictions which I’m sure you’ve noticed. Any basic researcher knows that a recounting from someone else is not always as reliable as going to the source.
> 
> ...


I think we should try to steer this guy away from this religion and just live his life. Clawing for every reason to hold on will not make him happy. However. If he decides to just live his life how he wants, there's no reason to worry about it. The Bible clearly states that what he wants to do is wrong and has been sinning for a long time. Better to drop it and be happy than be sad just to hold onto those beliefs. I did answer the question. If he wants to be Christian, he's gotta drop the porn. If he doesn't then he is a sinner. And you can't pull a fast one over a supposedly all knowing God and try to find a loophole around it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Wait a minute...isn't "spilling your seed" a sin in Christianity, I don't quite understand the point of porn in the first place if you cant "use" the porn.



Depends on whose interrogation you use. I don't even know if it says you can't masturbate. 



Simo said:


> Geez, I need glasses or new eyes. I thought this said "As a _chicken_, should I stop drawing porn"



Hey, there's some good chicken porn on FA somewhere, im sure if it!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think we should try to steer this guy away from this religion and just live his life. Clawing for every reason to hold on will not make him happy. However. If he decides to just live his life how he wants, there's no reason to worry about it. The Bible clearly states that what he wants to do is wrong and has been sinning for a long time. Better to drop it and be happy than be sad just to hold onto those beliefs. I did answer the question. If he wants to be Christian, he's gotta drop the porn. If he doesn't then he is a sinner. And you can't pull a fast one over a supposedly all knowing God and try to find a loophole around it.



Steering someone away from their religion is incredibly unethical. We can reason with people and help them come to their own conclusions, but basically this amounts to evangelical atheism, which draws my ire just as much as regular evangelism. 

Further, the Bible does not specifically state that viewing porn is wrong. That is just how people, I think, have interpreted the verse in Matthew where Jesus says thinking of a woman is adultery. 

To the OP, I say, interpret your religion however you want to.


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Depends on whose interrogation you use. I don't even know if it says you can't masturbate.
> 
> Hey, there's some good chicken porn on FA somewhere, im sure if it!



True!

Also, you can masturbate without spilling your seed, and say, save it in the fridge or freezer. That way, you get around that whole part.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> True!
> 
> Also, you can masturbate without spilling your seed, and say, save it in the fridge or freezer. That way, you get around that whole part.



I mean, you could always use it as gayonnaise later...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 13, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think we should try to steer this guy away from this religion and just live his life. Clawing for every reason to hold on will not make him happy. However. If he decides to just live his life how he wants, there's no reason to worry about it. The Bible clearly states that what he wants to do is wrong and has been sinning for a long time. Better to drop it and be happy than be sad just to hold onto those beliefs. I did answer the question. If he wants to be Christian, he's gotta drop the porn. If he doesn't then he is a sinner. And you can't pull a fast one over a supposedly all knowing God and try to find a loophole around it.


Being a Christian isn't black and white. It is supposed to be a relationship with God. The whole point of Jesus dying on the cross was forgiveness of sin. 

It is human beings who ignore that fact and choose to condemn others, in my opinion. God just wants people to not be asshats to each other.

Besides, the Bible is a book, and the written word is easily tainted by human cruelty.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Being a Christian isn't black and white. It is supposed to be a relationship with God. The whole point of Jesus dying on the cross was forgiveness of sin.
> 
> It is human beings who ignore that fact and choose to condemn others, in my opinion. God just wants people to not be asshats to each other.
> 
> Besides, the Bible is a book, and the written word is easily tainted by human cruelty.


He litterally made a flood which killed off the whole world except for one family.



BahgDaddy said:


> Steering someone away from their religion is incredibly unethical. We can reason with people and help them come to their own conclusions, but basically this amounts to evangelical atheism, which draws my ire just as much as regular evangelism.
> 
> Further, the Bible does not specifically state that viewing porn is wrong. That is just how people, I think, have interpreted the verse in Matthew where Jesus says thinking of a woman is adultery.
> 
> To the OP, I say, interpret your religion however you want to.


Alright. Let's let a book that tells people to kill gays and beat slaves to stay around and let people think it's holy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2018)

As an agnostic, I'm glad that I don't have to think about stuff like this... I personally believe that repression is wrong. You shouldn't feel sorry for who you are and how you see the world.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He litterally made a flood which killed off the whole world except for one family.
> 
> 
> Alright. Let's let a book that tells people to kill gays and beat slaves to stay around and let people think it's holy.



No, Ovi, he did not literally send a flood to kill everyone. However, there have been numerous floods in history that have likely inspired such stories. From peoples' limited understanding of weather and geological phenomenon in the past, it could certainly look like something of that magnitude was nothing less than the hand of God. A nuanced understanding of the Bible affords us this understanding. Those who choose to believe in it, believe in it as a warning against immoral behavior.

And yes, let's let it stick around. There are many other books out there, surely, condemning gays and suggesting they be shot, killed, eliminated, etc. Foetunately, modern society is slowly but surely gaining a more nuanced understanding of religion's place. We should guide people towards better understanding, appreciation, and acceptance of human nature, rather than vilification and condemnation for their beliefs.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, Ovi, he did not literally send a flood to kill everyone. However, there have been numerous floods in history that have likely inspired such stories. From peoples' limited understanding of weather and geological phenomenon in the past, it could certainly look like something of that magnitude was nothing less than the hand of God. A nuanced understanding of the Bible affords us this understanding. Those who choose to believe in it, believe in it as a warning against immoral behavior.
> 
> And yes, let's let it stick around. There are many other books out there, surely, condemning gays and suggesting they be shot, killed, eliminated, etc. Foetunately, modern society is slowly but surely gaining a more nuanced understanding of religion's place. We should guide people towards better understanding, appreciation, and acceptance of human nature, rather than vilification and condemnation for their beliefs.


Have you read the Bible? Then you should know about The Flood.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Have you read the Bible? Then you should know about The Flood.



Yes, it's pretty early in the Bible, with the first few chapters of Genesis. I am responding to the exact verbiage of your post, where you said, "God literally flooded the earth." This of course is not true, although it's fine to believe it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, it's pretty early in the Bible, with the first few chapters of Genesis. I am responding to the exact verbiage of your post, where you said, "God literally flooded the earth." This of course is not true, although it's fine to believe it.


If you believe it and follow him then you're litterally praising a genocidal maniac.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleh. I think I'll stop before this gets any more derailed. I've said my peace and the OP can decide for himself.


----------



## Katook (Apr 14, 2018)

I think when the religion becomes more harmful to yourself than helpful, and causing yourself distress, then stepping away and re-evaluating it is important.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorang said:


> Hi!
> I'm a furry artist from South korea.
> I've drawn a lot of porns, and I've watched a TONS of furry porns.
> But a few months ago, I realized that drawing a porn is a obvious sin.
> ...



You're looking at the wrong verses there.

Leviticus and Exodus were rules for the Israelites/Tribes ruled by God during that time.  They do not represent actual teachings anymore; thus we need to look at the teachings of Jesus.

"Anyone who looks upon a woman and lusts after her has committed adultery with her in his heart."

The idea here is that to be promiscuous with your eyes is equal, if not worse, than being promiscuous with your body.  Intent taints the soul, even if no action takes place.

But regardless, the idea is that pornography is bad in the eyes of Jesus because it's a form of soul tainting; thoughts develop actions, constant actions develop behavior, and common behavior develops habit.  Since porn is a sin, it can be completely reasonable to assume furry porn is also a sin as it has the same consequences as normal porn.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Katook said:


> God made sex for animals and humans to enjoy consensually (and ideally within their own species, but... I mean, life is what it is and you can't really stop someone from putting a horse dick in their mouth if they want to.... I work with horses and the only concern I have for their dicks are if they are clean and healthy lol)
> 
> I mean, I'm an agnostic pagan, with no real belief in a central deity, I just really respect the earth and the force of nature and the processes going on within Space, so it's a very grounded and science based spirituality I suppose. I'm just a giant fuckin hippie. I was raised christian by my moderate-conservative-now-central christian parents, so I scoff at a lot of the bible and find it to be archaic and invalid in this day n age, even if I can respect those who just take the good from it to improve upon themselves and others.
> 
> ...



But that's... false.  Contradicted again and again by the Bible.

Jesus has always taught that thoughts lead to actions, thus thoughts must be disciplined.

I mean, looking at women lustfully doesn't physically harm anyone, Jesus forbids it.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He litterally made a flood which killed off the whole world except for one family.
> 
> 
> Alright. Let's let a book that tells people to kill gays and beat slaves to stay around and let people think it's holy.



"Killed off the whole world"

A world full of tribal murder, regression, and cultural degradation.  You're welcome.

"Kill gays and beat slaves"

Homosexuality was associated with paganism pre-New Testament.  Post-New, you got the Romans, who used homosexuality as a means of dominance over slaves and prostitutes, as it was culturally forbidden to be submissive as a Roman, which explains the continued taboo of homosexuality by Paul...

Homosexuals weren't seen as this monolithic group like they incorrectly are today.  They were in far more savage times; homosexuality had a bad run in the Bible, it wasn't like these people were just minding their own business and suddenly they're being persecuted.  Context much?  There was many cultural practices surrounding the act of homosexuality, it wasn't like it was on its own or separated from cultural context like it is today.

As for beating slaves, can you give an ounce of context before you start blabbering?  You keep telling us to do our research when you can't provide your own.


----------



## Katook (Apr 14, 2018)

resolutionblaze, the topic is if christians should draw porn, not a theology class


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> "Killed off the whole world"
> 
> A world full of tribal murder, regression, and cultural degradation.  You're welcome.
> 
> ...



I can't quite pinpoint it but i feel like there's quite a few things wrong in here. I'm going to have to research Roman-era homosexuality now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 14, 2018)

This is gotten way out of hand. .w.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorang said:


> “Anyone who has sexual relations with an animal must be put to death.” Exodus22:19 “Do not have sexual relations with an animal and defile yourself with it. A woman must not present herself to an animal to have sexual relations with it; that is a perversion.” Leviticus18:23


The thing about those quotes is that both are from the Old Testament - and if basing your life on Leviticus (an obsolete set of rules in majority of branches of Christianity), you should also sacrifice animals and stuff. New Testament is more forgiving on pornographic imagery in general; though I think it's a bit tricky, since lust is directly involved. From my subjective perspective, I don't think the Lord would be that angry over somebody drawing cutesy naked animals. 

Considering you're Christian, and avoiding all the deadly sins is impossible anyway, I think it's in your interest to keep being yourself and drawing cutesy naked animals - it's fine as long as you don't hurt other people, and you can clean yourself out of sins by confessing to the nearest priest.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> "Killed off the whole world"
> 
> A world full of tribal murder, regression, and cultural degradation.  You're welcome.
> 
> ...


Ah right. I take it if black people were a problem then it would be alright for me to say all black people should be killed? Because they were pagan? This is why I say religion is the one thing that can turn a nice guy into a monster. And here's the verse.

Exodus 21: 20-21
*20*“Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, *21*but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Depends on whose interrogation you use. I don't even know if it says you can't masturbate.


"And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. 10 And the thing which he did displeased the Lord: wherefore he slew him also." Genesis 38:9-10

Nah the bible is pretty clearly saying that this Onan guy just wanted to get laid, so he pulled out...then God killed him for it

I'm pretty sure this is also the verse that makes Catholics think birth control is wrong.


----------



## Sorang (Apr 14, 2018)

Thankies a lot for the opinions!
I repect all of your opinions. ^^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> "And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. 10 And the thing which he did displeased the Lord: wherefore he slew him also." Genesis 38:9-10
> 
> Nah the bible is pretty clearly saying that this Onan guy just wanted to get laid, so he pulled out...then God killed him for it
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is also the verse that makes Catholics think birth control is wrong.



Was it that, or was it his homosexual intentions he was angry with? We don't really know anything for certain.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m a Christian too, and I have to say I really don’t believe in the Bible.  It’s just a book with guidelines, and it’s horribly outdated.  Unless you’re out there having sex with literal animals, anthro porn is definitely not the worst thing Jesus has seen.  If Fred Phelps believed he could go to Heaven, God does not give two fucks about furry porn lol.  

As a Christian I simply try to follow the teachings of Christ.  I try to remember and live the Beatitudes every day.  But my walk with God is not the same as yours, so if your personal faith is truly making you uncomfortable doing what you do, you do whatever you feel is right.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Ah right. I take it if black people were a problem then it would be alright for me to say all black people should be killed? Because they were pagan? This is why I say religion is the one thing that can turn a nice guy into a monster. And here's the verse.
> 
> Exodus 21: 20-21
> *20*“Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, *21*but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.



I never actually said that.  You're drawing a false comparison.

Also, be reminded that slavery was looked at with a different light then.  Slaves were typically enemies of the tribe, gathered after conquest.  What we find morally reprehensible was simply common back then.  That much is obvious.

And if you genuinely believe religion is the ONE THING that can turn "nice people" into monsters you are very blind to the entire 20th century.  We've had entire regimes that weren't based on religion but rather the State.

And based on the entirety of human history, this may as well have occurred yesterday.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Ah right. I take it if black people were a problem then it would be alright for me to say all black people should be killed? Because they were pagan? This is why I say religion is the one thing that can turn a nice guy into a monster. And here's the verse.
> 
> Exodus 21: 20-21
> *20*“Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, *21*but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.



I never actually said that.  You're drawing a false comparison.

Also, be reminded that slavery was looked at with a different light then.  Slaves were typically enemies of the tribe, gathered after conquest.  What we find morally reprehensible was simply common back then.  That much is obvious.

And if you genuinely believe religion is the ONE THING that can turn "nice people" into monsters you are very blind to the entire 20th century.  We've had entire regimes that weren't based on religion but rather the State.

And based on the entirety of human history, this may as well have occurred yesterday.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m a Christian too, and I have to say I really don’t believe in the Bible.  It’s just a book with guidelines, and it’s horribly outdated.  Unless you’re out there having sex with literal animals, anthro porn is definitely not the worst thing Jesus has seen.  If Fred Phelps believed he could go to Heaven, God does not give two fucks about furry porn lol.
> 
> As a Christian I simply try to follow the teachings of Christ.  I try to remember and live the Beatitudes every day.  But my walk with God is not the same as yours, so if your personal faith is truly making you uncomfortable doing what you do, you do whatever you feel is right.



I think you missed the whole part of the religion _not _being about yourself.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Was it that, or was it his homosexual intentions he was angry with? We don't really know anything for certain.


It seems clear to me, also Onan was not gay
Here is another more modern translation:

"Then Judah said to Onan, “Sleep with your brother’s wife and fulfill your duty to her as a brother-in-law to raise up offspring for your brother.”9 But Onan knew that the child would not be his; so whenever he slept with his brother’s wife, he spilled his semen on the ground to keep from providing offspring for his brother.10 What he did was wicked in the Lord’s sight; so the Lord put him to death also."

It seems to me, that the Lord did not like Onan's semen being wasted on the ground, so the Lord put Onan to death.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can't quite pinpoint it but i feel like there's quite a few things wrong in here. I'm going to have to research Roman-era homosexuality now.



You could find more details but based on what I've researched that seems to be the case.

Which it extends to just looking up a wiki article so it's possible that there are more specific details.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 14, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It seems clear to me, also Onan was not gay
> Here is another more modern translation:
> 
> "Then Judah said to Onan, “Sleep with your brother’s wife and fulfill your duty to her as a brother-in-law to raise up offspring for your brother.”9 But Onan knew that the child would not be his; so whenever he slept with his brother’s wife, he spilled his semen on the ground to keep from providing offspring for his brother.10 What he did was wicked in the Lord’s sight; so the Lord put him to death also."
> ...



That was due to ignoring his commands, not masturbation as far as I'm aware.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It seems clear to me, also Onan was not gay
> Here is another more modern translation:
> 
> "Then Judah said to Onan, “Sleep with your brother’s wife and fulfill your duty to her as a brother-in-law to raise up offspring for your brother.”9 But Onan knew that the child would not be his; so whenever he slept with his brother’s wife, he spilled his semen on the ground to keep from providing offspring for his brother.10 What he did was wicked in the Lord’s sight; so the Lord put him to death also."
> ...



Again, I can easily construe this as God being angry about disobeyed commands, not the actual spillage.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I never actually said that.  You're drawing a false comparison.
> 
> Also, be reminded that slavery was looked at with a different light then.  Slaves were typically enemies of the tribe, gathered after conquest.  What we find morally reprehensible was simply common back then.  That much is obvious.
> 
> ...


Yeah because different types of slaves are alright. :/ And there are things that make good peoppe turn evil but Religion is the biggest culprit nowadays.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> That was due to ignoring his commands, not masturbation as far as I'm aware.


It's not clear it could be because he disobeyed Judah, but that is weird way to say it. It says "the thing he did" was wrong, but doesn't say what thing. Although "the thing he did" most likely implies the specific action he took, because technically he obeyed Judah by sleeping with his brother's wife just he did not honor the spirit of the request.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

My biggest beef with Christianity is it holds the Bible to be a holy book yet it contains all sorts of atrocities condoned by God.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I think you missed the whole part of the religion _not _being about yourself.


Whatever you have done for the least of my brethren, you have also done unto me.

Religion is not supposed to be self centric, and anyone who thinks so and claims to follow certain dogma is severely confused.

Edit: I mean this in the sense of serving others through Christ, not using faith to better yourself and inspire yourself to help others


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Whatever you have done for the least of my brethren, you have also done unto me.
> 
> Religion is not supposed to be self centric, and anyone who thinks so and claims to follow certain dogma is severely confused.
> 
> Edit: I mean this in the sense of serving others through Christ, not using faith to better yourself and inspire yourself to help others



To an extent I agree. Yet often I see people using it as a crutch, via the forgiveness loophole that often seems to get used as an escape route for self improvement. 

Further, it's often an extrinsic philosophy. By which I mean happiness has to acquired from outside, via acceptance of gods benevolence, instead of focusing on the internal person first. If that makes sense.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 14, 2018)

The answer to the OP really depends on your beliefs on the sinfulness of looking at porn. If you think it’s inherently sinful, then drawing it is likely encouraging yourself and others to sin; and you are morally obligated to stop. If you think it’s not necessarily sinful, then it might be okay to draw it. If you don’t know, then you have an opportunity to study the issue both logically and biblically. See if you can answer the questions of why it would be sinful, and also why it would not be. Answering both thoroughly and honestly is important because otherwise you’re vulnerable to parroting doctrine or telling yourself what you want to hear.

Full disclosure, OP, I’m atheist and don’t think there’s anything wrong with it; but I was raised in a baptist family and do know how to analyze these things from a Christian perspective.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> To an extent I agree. Yet often I see people using it as a crutch, via the forgiveness loophole that often seems to get used as an escape route for self improvement.
> 
> Further, it's often an extrinsic philosophy. By which I mean happiness has to acquired from outside, via acceptance of gods benevolence, instead of focusing on the internal person first. If that makes sense.


Totes agree.  I honestly find being out and gay a lot easier than being out and Christian because of those rectal jesters that hide behind altruistic faith.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

And yes, OP, however you feel about it is still totally valid.  Whichever decision you make to either continue or stop is perfectly okay and it seems like your question can be best answered through prayer and meditation.  I know that sounds a bit like a copout answer, but when I found faith again, it was because I was told to try it for myself and not take someone else’s word for it.


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2018)

Even without Jesus, there is no need to not draw porn. Texts adjacent to The Old Testament can be argued to say as much. Those of a Jewish faith have a long tradition in the celebration of life and love through pornography, and in so many adjacent texts from The Torah to The Talmud, one can find much to debate.

“The Lord created all things according to His wisdom,” wrote Nachmanides in his Iggeret HaKodesh (“Epistle of Holiness”), “and whatever He created cannot possibly be shameful or ugly.”

(Talmud)

Thus, even if one tosses Jesus and all that begging for mercy aside, and I am not saying anyone of faith should do so: 

One need not feel shame when one's aim is to help celebrate the pleasures of creation.


----------



## Filter (Apr 15, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> But that's... false.  Contradicted again and again by the Bible.
> 
> Jesus has always taught that thoughts lead to actions, thus thoughts must be disciplined.
> 
> I mean, looking at women lustfully doesn't physically harm anyone, Jesus forbids it.



Lust is defined as *very strong* sexual desire. In other words, "Whoever looks at a woman with very strong sexual desire has committed adultery with her in his heart." Very strong sexual desire can be harmful. I can lead to obsession, being a creep around the people you lust after, neglecting one's spouse, supporting the sex trade through buying real pornography etc.

Note that Jesus didn't say "sexual thoughts", "fantasy", or even mention masturbation. Why didn't he? He could just as easily done that. No, he's talking about a very strong desire. To draw an analogy: what if you had a lust for money? A lust for money isn't the same as thinking that having more money would be cool. It also doesn't refer to merely fantasizing about having money. I mean, who hasn't fantasized about winning the lottery or maybe inheriting a fortune from a distant relative? That's quite different than having a very strong desire for the stuff. Imagine what it might mean to look at money in lust. You'd still be a jerk without it. A lust for money will likely have a negative impact on how you relate to the world, how you treat others etc.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

I have very strong sexual desires towards park benches. I'm glad God didn't tell me that was immoral, I don't think.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

Filter said:


> Lust is defined as *very strong* sexual desire. In other words, "Whoever looks at a woman with very strong sexual desire has committed adultery with her in his heart." Very strong sexual desire can be harmful. I can lead to obsession, being a creep around the people you lust after, neglecting one's spouse, supporting the sex trade through buying real pornography etc.
> 
> Note that Jesus didn't say "sexual thoughts", "fantasy", or even mention masturbation. Why didn't he? He could just as easily done that. No, he's talking about a very strong desire. To draw an analogy: what if you had a lust for money? A lust for money isn't the same as thinking that having more money would be cool. It also doesn't refer to merely fantasizing about having money. I mean, who hasn't fantasized about winning the lottery or maybe inheriting a fortune from a distant relative? That's quite different than having a very strong desire for the stuff. Imagine what it might mean to look at money in lust. You'd still be a jerk without it. A lust for money will likely have a negative impact on how you relate to the world, how you treat others etc.



"But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with *lustful intent* has already committed adultery with her in his heart." -Matthew 5:28, ESV

"But *because of the temptation to sexual immorality, each man should have his own wife and each woman her own husband.*" -1 Corinthians 7:2, ESV

"Put to death therefore what is earthly in you: sexual immorality, impurity, passion, *evil desire*, and covetousness, which is idolatry." -Colossians 3:5

First I'd like to point out that you're drawing a False Equivalency between sex and money.  Money is a necessity in our society, has been for a very long time.  In fact, by making that comparison, you hurt your argument more; by making the comparison between fantasizing about money and fantasizing about sex, you're making it sound like they're the same.  But then you're basically saying that it's okay to think, "Man I would really like to be with another woman right now" or "I'd really want to be with those two right now." which is identical to the same thoughts when you lust...  So I'm genuinely confused as to where the distinction you're making comes from.

Also:

"Then the disciples came and said to him, “Why do you speak to them in parables?” *11*And he answered them, “To you it has been given to know the secrets of the kingdom of heaven, but to them it has not been given. *12*For to the one who has, more will be given, and he will have an abundance, but from the one who has not, even what he has will be taken away. *13*This is why I speak to them in parables, because seeing they do not see, and hearing they do not hear, nor do they understand. *14*Indeed, in their case the prophecy of Isaiah is fulfilled that says:

“‘“You will indeed hear but never understand,
and you will indeed see but never perceive.”
*15*For this people’s heart has grown dull,
and with their ears they can barely hear,
and their eyes they have closed,
lest they should see with their eyes
and hear with their ears
and understand with their heart
and turn, and I would heal them.’

*16*But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear. *17*For truly, I say to you, many prophets and righteous people longed to see what you see, and did not see it, and to hear what you hear, and did not hear it."

The whole reason that Jesus spoke in parables and with a certain amount of vagueness is because he knew that those who genuinely cared to follow him would take time to try and understand what he was saying, rather than take it by its literal terms.  So the fact that Jesus never *specifically* said anything about "sexual thoughts" or "fantasies" doesn't really mean anything, because as far as I understand, those are put down in the same category as lust.  You can't HAVE those thoughts without desire.  And as defined in the three verses above, the intent, temptation, and desires of sexual immorality is sinful.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 15, 2018)

Regarding the supposed infallibility of the Bible, I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 15, 2018)

Kumali said:


> Regarding the supposed infallibility of the Bible, I'll just leave this here...


That video was amazing XD


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

Kumali said:


> Regarding the supposed infallibility of the Bible, I'll just leave this here...



Oh shit the fedora tippers have arrived, driving in from Strawmanopolis


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Kumali said:


> Regarding the supposed infallibility of the Bible, I'll just leave this here...



Oh dear XD


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

I do really wish ppl would stop trying to speak for God tho, like that’s why I really hate organized religion.  If there’s anything I took from the Mormon missionaries and their lessons, it’s that at the end of the day God just wants us to be happy and love others and I think that’s enough for anyone


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I do really wish ppl would stop trying to speak for God tho, like that’s why I really hate organized religion.  If there’s anything I took from the Mormon missionaries and their lessons, it’s that at the end of the day God just wants us to be happy and love others and I think that’s enough for anyone



If God wants us to be happy then why does Sin exist?

Certainly people are happy when they sin.  In fact, I could argue that people are happier when they sin than when they practice discipline.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> If God wants us to be happy then why does Sin exist?
> 
> Certainly people are happy when they sin.  In fact, I could argue that people are happier when they sin than when they practice discipline.


Within reason obviously.  You can’t just go out and kill people because in their teachings, tainting the soul leads to unhappiness.  However I don’t consider sex with my wife and smoking weed to be sins.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 15, 2018)

My philosophy on the bible is that it was written by normal people. Normal people are usally biased they could be using this book into scaring people into not doing somthing that's perfectly fine.
I've read God is all knowing present, past, and future. So, if he loves us so much why make us when he knows we will end up in hell? Religion is just confusing for me and I don't know why I even bother trying to make sense of it.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Within reason obviously.  You can’t just go out and kill people because in their teachings, tainting the soul leads to unhappiness.  However I don’t consider sex with my wife and smoking weed to be sins.



You're right, sex with your wife isn't a sin.  And I don't think weed is considered too much of a sin either (though caution should be kept.  Tobacco could be a sin as the Bible says to treat your body as a temple of God and respect it.  If weed could do harm to the body it should be avoided).

But the fact is that happiness ISN'T the goal of God.  Happiness is sure to come our way and is certain to leave.  Happiness is not in our control so why would God want us to be in something that we have no control over?

Happiness isn't the goal.  Meaning and purpose is.  And those don't always go side by side.  Pursue meaning and you could get happiness thrown in.  Go for happiness, you get neither.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> My philosophy on the bible is that it was written by normal people. Normal people are usally biased they could be using this book into scaring people into not doing somthing that's perfectly fine.
> I've read God is all knowing present, past, and future. So, if he loves us so much why make us when he knows we will end up in hell? Religion is just confusing for me and I don't know why I even bother trying to make sense of it.



The significance of the Bible still resonates today.  Something was done right.

What purpose or motive would normal people have to scare others into doing something that is perfectly okay?

We have to take a lot of factors into consideration; unless you're a theologian, context is key.  The environment, cultures, neighboring cultures of the author, time period, so on.... it's all VERY important when discussing the significance of the Bible.  Some people aren't cut out for that.

Hell, I get a headache every time I try.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 15, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> What purpose or motive would normal people have to scare others into doing something that is perfectly okay?


Maybe it's something they strongly disagree with like homosexuality.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 15, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Maybe it's something they strongly disagree with like homosexuality.



They did.

It was a common pagan practice and the Romans used it as a means of a dominance over someone of a lower social status.

At the time they were very progressive when denying that behavior as it basically put salt on social wounds


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> You're right, sex with your wife isn't a sin.  And I don't think weed is considered too much of a sin either (though caution should be kept.  Tobacco could be a sin as the Bible says to treat your body as a temple of God and respect it.  If weed could do harm to the body it should be avoided).
> 
> But the fact is that happiness ISN'T the goal of God.  Happiness is sure to come our way and is certain to leave.  Happiness is not in our control so why would God want us to be in something that we have no control over?
> 
> Happiness isn't the goal.  Meaning and purpose is.  And those don't always go side by side.  Pursue meaning and you could get happiness thrown in.  Go for happiness, you get neither.



True, pursuing happiness for the sake of happiness often has the reverse effect.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 16, 2018)

haha theres no place for me in heaven, i draw hermaphrodite m/m smut :/


----------



## Troj (Apr 16, 2018)

The Bible condemns adultery, premarital sex, pagan ritual sex practices, covetousness, and lusting in one's heart, among other things.

In _my_ reading of the Bible, sins can be _generally_ sorted into five main categories:

Things that threaten and disrupt the community, and its survival thereof
Things that can kill or hurt you

Things that hurt other people

Things that create a rift between the believer and God

Things that erode or threaten the particular collective identity and survival of the Jews.
So, I reckon you have to ask yourself if, according to _your_ understanding of _your_ doctrine based on _your_ theology, drawing pornography hurts other people, affects your ability to love others and be in relationship with them, hurts society, affects your salvation, and/or disrupts your relationship with God.

Then, you've just got to live your life according your conscience, and let others to do the same.

Me, I have no dog in this fight, as I'm not a theist, and I have absolutely no problem with lust, porn, and sex, as long as people keep things safe, sane, and consensual.


----------



## Katook (Apr 16, 2018)

Troj said:


> .... pagan ritual sex practices,....




FUCK there goes my salvation


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2018)

Probably shouldn't worry about drawing furry porn anyway, Jesus is a furry.


----------



## Troj (Apr 16, 2018)

Katook said:


> FUCK there goes my salvation



This was basically the reason man-on-man action was a no-no, because it was practiced by pagan cultures.


----------



## Katook (Apr 18, 2018)

Troj said:


> This was basically the reason man-on-man action was a no-no, because it was practiced by pagan cultures.




Well, pagans have more fun then :c


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 18, 2018)

Katook said:


> Well, pagans have more fun then :c



Pagans believe, largely, that sexual is natural and something to be celebrated. Meanwhile, Christians believed it was something dirty and something to be punished. I suspect so far to the point that even husband and wife often have a hard time enjoying it because of all the psychological stigma that their religion gives their actions


----------



## Katook (Apr 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pagans believe, largely, that sexual is natural and something to be celebrated. Meanwhile, Christians believed it was something dirty and something to be punished. I suspect so far to the point that even husband and wife often have a hard time enjoying it because of all the psychological stigma that their religion gives their actions




Am pagan, used to be Christian! I verily much agree with your statement.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pagans believe, largely, that sexual is natural and something to be celebrated. Meanwhile, Christians believed it was something dirty and something to be punished. I suspect so far to the point that even husband and wife often have a hard time enjoying it because of all the psychological stigma that their religion gives their actions


It’s always “um yep” instead of “oh yes” with them lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Short version: No.

Long version: Your religious beliefs IMO shouldn't have an affect on what you are doing here and now. Or rather, your physical and mental needs as a mortal with an infinitely shorter lifespan. The Christian god is one of infinite wisdom, infinite knowledge and one of infinite forgiveness and infinite understanding. He will not judge you but love you for who you are.

IMO, a true god does not dabble nor care about a mortal's needs. Because, lets ask the question: How can you call yourself all-loving, all-understanding, all-forgiving and having infinite wisdom when you judge mortals by *their *subjective standards?

So no, IMO you shouldn't be bothered by it. They exist on two different planes of being/beliefs, and shouldn't interfere with one another. However, we do have people in a similar position that which you are in, so I understand how hard it could be for you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s always “um yep” instead of “oh yes” with them lol


 Mmm what do you mean by this


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Mmm what do you mean by this


Exactly what you take from it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 18, 2018)

Also, as a Christian, if you draw yiff, you will sprout a Bad Dragon shaped dick, and procure an insatiable desire to bang animal people, and grow tiny devil horns on your head.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Exactly what you take from it



No, what I take from something you write is not necessarily your intended meaning.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, what I take from something you write is not necessarily your intended meaning.


Idk I think I typed that when I was really stoned lol


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorang said:


> Hi!
> I'm a furry artist from South korea.
> I've drawn a lot of porns, and I've watched a TONS of furry porns.
> But a few months ago, I realized that drawing a porn is a obvious sin.
> ...


My opinion, if your a furry then screw religion. Not a popular opinion but being a furry is its own religion in a way


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> My opinion, if your a furry then screw religion. Not a popular opinion but being a furry is its own religion in a way


Religion and faith are two very different things.  Having a personal dilemma with something like porn is vastly different from abstaining because your doctrine says so.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Good point, I was just getting caught up in talking


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Good point, I was just getting caught up in talking


It happens, especially with such a controversial topic.  More often than not the values of the two are imterchangeable.  Personally I think your relationship with God and how you treat others is what counts for faith, not chasing after a basic human instinct like the need for sex or art and whether or not the big man is okay with fox people fucking lol


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

I agree


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It happens, especially with such a controversial topic.  More often than not the values of the two are imterchangeable.  Personally I think your relationship with God and how you treat others is what counts for faith, not chasing after a basic human instinct like the need for sex or art and whether or not the big man is okay with fox people fucking lol



He's obviously okay with foxes fucking tho


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> He's obviously okay with foxes fucking tho


You ever think that the way these fake “traditional” Christians portray god is kinda creepy, like why does he care about sex at all why is that pervert watching all of it anyway


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You ever think that the way these fake “traditional” Christians portray god is kinda creepy, like why does he care about sex at all why is that pervert watching all of it anyway



Yeah, the Christian god seems VERY preoccupied with sex


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 22, 2018)

If you literally believe that the bible is the word of God, then yes, you should stop drawing porn.


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

The answer is going to be a very personal one.. A lot of people interpret the Bible differently. A lot of people make up special rules in their religion. Some people follow some of the Bible and ignore the rest. My opinion? Life is too short to  give up the things you love for anything. I have a very personal relationship with god.. I try to make up for all of my fuckups by doing some good things too. Does it matter? Am I forgiven? Will I still burn in puppy hell? Who knows?

Amen


----------



## Sorang (Apr 27, 2018)

I need 10 years to read all these comments...
I need another 10 years to translate them to korean...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Well take your time. There's a lot of enlightening things that these people have said. 

:V


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

I dont think the two correlate. So draw porn and be go to church. Oh and go here www.webtoons.com: Adventures of God - Ep. 19 - WWJD funny way of saying it doesnt matter.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

You read thuse? Yes! Now I can say that I’m not alone in this!


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You read thuse? Yes! Now I can say that I’m not alone in this!


You mean the comic strip or stuff from the whole website? Because I follow alot of those webtoons.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> You mean the comic strip or stuff from the whole website? Because I follow alot of those webtoons.


The strip. It’s very funny. Especially for, being an atheist...


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 27, 2018)

Isn’t god supposed to be forgiving if you ask?  I don’t think you’ll go to hell for drawing porn. 

I grew up mostly in a Southern Baptist Church after being Catholic for a bit (Southern Baptists are the kinds of folks that are the reason people hate religion and they honestly can barely follow the word of god) and if they can get into heaven then I think you can too.

In the end it’s up to God to judge, but I think if you stay true in believing him then he’ll have plenty of mercy for your porn enjoyment.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 29, 2018)

Am Christian and have an erp server; I guess it just depends how seriously you take your religion and how you practice it.
 My best friend is severely religious, like no premarital sex, no swearing, no doing anything on Sundays except go to church (which he never misses). 
I am like the opposite of that but he still accepts me as religious, and god is forgiving so don't worry about it too much. 
And to me, i see things that harm or do wrong to other people as being bad the worst sort of sin. But drawing porn is quite harmless it seems.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 29, 2018)

If your religion says that you shouldn't view/make porn, then you shouldn't view/make porn.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Am Christian and have an erp server; I guess it just depends how seriously you take your religion and how you practice it.
> My best friend is severely religious, like no premarital sex, no swearing, no doing anything on Sundays except go to church (which he never misses).
> I am like the opposite of that but he still accepts me as religious, and god is forgiving so don't worry about it too much.
> And to me, i see things that harm or do wrong to other people as being bad the worst sort of sin. But drawing porn is quite harmless it seems.



"God is forgiving so don't worry about it" is a common implicit mantra for those who use their religion to excuse their own behavior. Not saying you do that, just saying many do.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> "God is forgiving so don't worry about it" is a common implicit mantra for those who use their religion to excuse their own behavior. Not saying you do that, just saying many do.


Remember rapists and murderers go to heaven as long as they have Jeebus in their heart.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 29, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Remember rapists and murderers go to heaven as long as they have Jeebus in their heart.



Yeah, lol I don't think god would see drawing porn to be just as bad as rape and murder. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

As a Christian I say do what you want.


----------



## fourur (May 27, 2018)

If you fear of jugdment from god , hum, bear in mind it's not like the bible say what i'm gonna to tell you , but i think we judge ourself in the afterlife, and only us, no god, but maybe I'm wrong , but at least you haven't have the tought to rape someone or an animal to have sexual pleasure , to be honest I think if god have created us, he begin to create the man and woman to be nude like every animal, and they live naked all there life ,no the human. Maybe you just create some another specie ( in this case furries) and you create theme naked  like god created you and you but you  show them in intercourse?






and if you feel you have to give up porn, you can still draw sfw furry for fun , drawing is fun and you seem to like it , I think you are a good guy, many have done worse and they don't want to admite they have done someting really evil, don"t worry about sin, there never a unforgeatable one and the will to be a better personn  athn you are can all be good in the end


----------



## Kumali (May 27, 2018)

This might interest you: www.psychologytoday.com: Porn vs. Religion


----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)

Honey, religion is more like a guied book then set in stone rules. After all there's the lovely lil bit about asking forgiveness for your sins. Although ultimately, most religiouns pretty much require their followers to sin and be afraid. 

Live your life, if God is real, he understands.


----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)

This pretty much sums up how I figured out religion wasn't about helping people as much as controlling them. Plus it's funny.


----------



## Saiko (May 27, 2018)

Kumali said:


> This might interest you: www.psychologytoday.com: Porn vs. Religion


This was particularly interesting to me because it reminded me a lot of the conflict I felt between my evangelical upbringing and my sexuality.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (May 27, 2018)

Sorang said:


> Hi!
> I'm a furry artist from South korea.
> I've drawn a lot of porns, and I've watched a TONS of furry porns.
> But a few months ago, I realized that drawing a porn is a obvious sin.
> ...



Let me tell you something buddy, the bibile has a little contradictions itself, i personally became cristian but converted into... another belief after some personal experience, i will now say those contradictions because i don't want you to feel insulted or such, but if a God exists, Don't you think He cares about your heart rather than do what you like? God knows that you are not a bad person and the laws he put was to not be sink in evil, we all sin everyday in minor or major grades, i'm sure God doesn't want to have saints in his kingdom, but happy people who felt free to have free will. Drawing animal porn is not bad because you are not hurting any animal, is only a matter of art, and art is subjective, i dare to say that everything is art including your deepest desires, and if you feel guilty about it, God will forgive youway before you start praying because he knows everything.


----------

